# Dabbling with Fusion 360 - having problems with DXF



## PlacidCasual (16 Sep 2017)

Hi Peeps

I started 2 simple projects to learn about using CAD for CNC furniture making because in the future I might have a big project where using CNC would be really useful.

I've started with 2 projects a tab and slot design hall pew to put school bags on and use as a shoe shelf. I have deisgned it in Fusion 360 it assembles beautifully.
The second project is a slot together set of floor standing wall shelves designed to fit around a radiator and provide oodles of shelf space. Once again the design assembles nicely in Fusion 360.

So I've approached 3 different CNC wood machining companies local to me thinking they would be keen as mustard for a bit of work and would be able to take my assembly models and manipulate it to machine my very simple parts. Not so, they have no great interest in helping me as a potential new customer reach the point where we can make somtheing together and they need me to provide a 2D DXF file for them to derive a CNC cut pattern from.

I am now struggling to produce a DXF file they can view I've tried a few times and been told it doesn't view propely.

If anyone has experience with this sort of thing and could help me I would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brentingby (16 Sep 2017)

I expect you'd find it better to inquire in the Fusion360 - Autodesk Community Forum. 

If you were using SketchUp, it would be easy to create a 2D file from your 3D model that would be suitable for the CNC folks.


----------

